# Javascript Maus Funktion



## lionjack23 (10. Sep 2012)

Hallo,

Ich erstelle derzeit eine Website im Lokalen Betrieb.

Ich habe 2 Button zur Auswahl, der erste "Bestätigen" der zweite "Ablehnen", beide button verlinken auf verschiedene Beiträge.

ich habe derzeit diesen javascript im Header, für den Bestätigen "Button" damit eine Meldung erscheint


```
<script language="JavaScript">
function melde(Variable)
{
alert (Variable);
}
</script>
```


nun möchte ich wenn man versucht mit dem Mauszeiger in "Button" Ablehnen geht das die Maus außerhalb den Button springt so dass man nicht draufklicken kann, und im endeffekt nur die möglichkeit hat den "Button" Bestätigen zuklicken.

Hoffe man hat mich verstanden
Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Evil-Devil (10. Sep 2012)

Das ist eine sehr bescheidene Usability. Wenn du nicht willst das jemand auf Ablehnen klickt, dann empfehle ich dir das Layout zu ändern. EIne Möglichkeit wäre zb. eine Checkbox die Angehakt sein muss bevor man den Bestätigen Knopf nutzen kann.

Aber zum eigentlichen Problem:
Pseudo-Code:

Wenn Ablehnen-Knopf Hover Dann
 Bestätigen Knopf Focus
 Maus Position = Bestätigen Knopf Offset Left / Top
Ende Wenn


Alles in allem wirst du ein Framework wie zb. Prototype oder jQuery nutzen wollen um in möglichst vielen Browsern das Verhalten zu implementieren. Oder du änderst die Bedienung dahingehend das es keinen Ablehnen Knopf gibt.

Wieso verlinkt überhaupt Ablehnen auf einen anderen Beitrag? In einem Formular sollten alle Bedienelemente das selbe Ziel auslösen und innerhalb des Zieles ist eine Auswertung der Daten vorzunehmen. 

Vielleicht verstehe ich auch einfach den Sinn dahinter nicht den du versuchst zu bezwecken.


----------



## lionjack23 (10. Sep 2012)

die website wird für private zwecke genutzt, und da es sehr gute freunde sind, möchte ich ein bisschen "spaß" einbauen, im nachhinein kann man im kontaktformular angeben ob man kommen will oder nicht.

nun wieder zum eigentlichen thema, ich habe ungefähr verstanden was du meinst, allerdings bin ich neu im bereich website erstellen. 

so sieht der button (code) aus


> <img id="img2" alt="Ablehnen" height="30" onmousedown="FP_swapImg(1,0,/*id*/'img2',/*url*/'button6D.jpg')" onmouseout="FP_swapImg(0,0,/*id*/'img2',/*url*/'button69.jpg')" onmouseover="FP_swapImg(1,0,/*id*/'img2',/*url*/'button6C.jpg')" onmouseup="FP_swapImg(0,0,/*id*/'img2',/*url*/'button6C.jpg')" src="button69.jpg" style="border: 0" width="150"" />





zur info ich arbetie teilweiße mit Web expression 4


----------



## Evil-Devil (11. Sep 2012)

*virtuelle Kotztüte hol*



Öhm, ok....

füge in deinem Image Tag ein onmouseover ein und übergebe als Argument *document.meinBildDasDenFocusErhaltenSollID.focus()*

Die ID musst du natürlich anpassen. Generell ist zu sagen, das es keine Möglichkeit gibt die Mouse Position direkt zu manipulieren.
*Man kann sie lediglich auslesen, setzen lassen tut sie sich nicht!*

Und in deinem Beispiel sehe ich nur eine Knopf-Grafik. Ist das gewollt? Du sprachst doch von Bestätigen und Abbrechen. Zumal ich auch kein Formular sehe. Sind das einfach nur zwei Buttons die irgendwo stehen und gedrückt werden sollen?


----------



## lionjack23 (12. Sep 2012)

danke hat geholfen.

Das mit der Knopf Grafik ist bewusst, und das formular ist auf der 2ten seite die man durch das Annehmen button erreicht


----------

